# la tenerezza



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

io mi sento dolce come il miele
e tenero come il burro....
ditelo a grande82......
comunque la tenerezza non la ritengo una cosa fragile......


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

un gattino che gioca, un cucciolo che   si addormenta mentre gioca, un vecchio che sorride ad una gentilezza, un gesto gentile senza essere eclatante.
La tenerezza è una copertina leggera ma calda


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

una carezza gentile 
una foglia che cade dolce e lenta in autunno mi fa venire in mente la tenerezza


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

la tenerezza? mia figlia che si guarda allo specchio x vedere se, anche oggi, è cresciuta un pò....


----------



## Bruja (28 Ottobre 2008)

La delicatezza affettiva di un'anima sensibile.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io mi sento dolce come il miele
> e tenero come il burro....
> ditelo a grande82......
> comunque la tenerezza non la ritengo una cosa fragile......


 mi è scappato fragile?
forse perchè penso che vada difesa e protetta.forse era meglio preziosa


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2008)

*Sarà banale*

ma il sorriso di un bambino...

ps concordo sulla fragilità che non c'entra con la tenerezza.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


 
Normalmente mi fanno tenerezza i bambini, sopratutto quando non sanno bene cosa fare oppure hanno paura di sbagliare. 
A parità di circostanze mi faccio tenerezza da solo.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

io la sento forte, la tenerezza. Mi prende il cuore e lo travolge..... come un cane caldo e peloso che gioca con te nel prato d'estate. 


PS dite ad alexanto che non mi faccio incantare così facilmente, IO! Dove sono le rose che mi ha promesso ogni giorno??????


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Un bambino che ti abbraccia, un cucciolo che dorme, una carezza, un bacio che fa smack sulla guancia


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Un bambino che dorme nel suo lettino o che gioca ad inventarsi mondi fantastici che solo lui vede...prende al cuore, alla pancia...


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

tanto per gradire 
questa è la Madonna della Tenerezza 
del Mantegna


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto per gradire
> questa è la Madonna della Tenerezza
> del Mantegna


WOW!


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto per gradire
> questa è la Madonna della Tenerezza
> del Mantegna


E' un dipinto splendido.
Il volto della Madonna è dolcissimo


----------



## Old Sintesi (28 Ottobre 2008)

La tenerezza è.... l'incrocio di due sguardi, l'abbraccio di due anime.


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


Un irrinunciabile
insieme
di attenzioni e di coccole ...

Un inestimabile
metodo di comunicazione
che non potrebbe essere sostituito
da mille parole ...


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto per gradire
> questa è la Madonna della Tenerezza
> del Mantegna


GRAAAAANDEEEEE!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Rende perfettamente l'idea .....


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> GRAAAAANDEEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ti piace magritte o è casuale il tuo avatar?


----------



## Old matilde (28 Ottobre 2008)

è quell'attimo che racchiude l'innocenza, dolcezza e calore


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

si ma anche il profumo di una teglia di lasagne fatte a mano con ragù fatto in casa


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


 
una farfalla delicata.
col suo tocco leggero. le sue ali colorate.. libertà e fragilità insieme.. 
qualcuno mi abbraccia plis?


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma anche il profumo di una teglia di lasagne fatte a mano con ragù fatto in casa


 non sei eterea.duole constatarlo


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti piace magritte o è casuale il tuo avatar?


E' casuale.

Ma mi piace molto l'immagine che ho scelto ...

inquietante, ma realista (per certi aspetti) ....


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sei eterea.duole constatarlo


pensa che oggi mi sentivo tanto eterea invece...


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensa che oggi mi sentivo tanto eterea invece...


 
eterea come una madonna... ghghghghgh


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensa che oggi mi sentivo tanto eterea invece...


6 una sbafona!!!  Tsè tenerezza...


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> E' casuale.
> 
> Ma mi piace molto l'immagine che ho scelto ...
> 
> inquietante, ma realista (per certi aspetti) ....


sono *gli amanti*


di magritte, appunto


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

io amo da morire klimt..


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

io amo me stesso e mi faccio tenerezza


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Ottobre 2008)

La tenerezza è un bacio sulla fronte dato dal mio ragazzo...
Uno dei miei alunni che mi chiede: "Prof, mi aiuti?" o che mi guarda in attesa che mi avvicini a lui...
O mia madre e mio padre che mi sorridono quando esco da casa...


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

uno... 
immagino immagino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ahahahha


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io amo da morire klimt..


 so che ti piace questo.
solo che se la madre è tenerissima , la figura dell'anziana è davvero molto triste:
le tre età della donna 


(manca l'adolescenza)...


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> uno...
> immagino immagino...
> 
> 
> ...


ehila ma stasera non si tromba sul letto di foglie?


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ehila ma stasera non si tromba sul letto di foglie?


et voilà:
la quintessenza della tenerezza


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> et voilà:
> la quintessenza della tenerezza


non ho detto che sono tenero ma che mi faccio tenerezza!
tu stasera trombi su un letto di piume? .. sarebbe molto più tenero


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non ho detto che sono tenero ma che mi faccio tenerezza!
> tu stasera *trombi* su un letto di piume? .. sarebbe molto più tenero


 è un 'espressione non contemplata nel mio vocabolario.


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un 'espressione non contemplata nel mio vocabolario.


non volevo saperlo ovviamente ... era una domanda retorica.
so che tu non trombi ma fai l'amore.
tu non mangi ma ti nutri
tu non dormi ma riposi
tu non leggi ma ti acculturi
tu non parli ma emani perle di saggezza
.................
potrei continuare ma mi fermo. sei una donna unica, insuperabile, inarrivabile; eterea ... direi che per una persona di bassa lega come me praticamente sei un ologramma.
che ne dici può andar bene così?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non volevo saperlo ovviamente ... era una domanda retorica.
> so che tu non trombi ma fai l'amore.
> tu non mangi ma ti nutri
> tu non dormi ma riposi
> ...


Aggiungerei che lei non evaqua ma si libera.

Comunque... tu sei rilassante come delle mutande di cartavetro.

Dicevamo Minni... tenerezza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non saprei.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non volevo saperlo ovviamente ... era una domanda retorica.
> so che tu non trombi ma fai l'amore.
> tu non mangi ma ti nutri
> tu non dormi ma riposi
> ...


 abbastanza .anche se il tu mi sembra troppo confidenziale,
buon uomo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbastanza .anche se il tu mi sembra troppo confidenziale,
> buon uomo.


licenza poetica nobildonna


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aggiungerei che lei non evaqua ma si libera.
> 
> Comunque... tu sei rilassante come delle mutande di cartavetro.
> 
> ...


 wolf ma le mutande di cartavetro ti "bruciano" la patatina


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> wolf ma le mutande di cartavetro ti "bruciano" la patatina


Guarda... detto da uno con quell'aggeggio in mano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque sei molto anni '70.
Milto vintage. Staresti bene nel tred delle frignate...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Me ne vado bella gente, orvuar!


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono *gli amanti*
> 
> 
> di magritte, appunto


 
Sì sì, il titolo del quadro lo conoscevo ...

tutto "in perfetta coerenza" ... ;-))))))))))



(è Magritte, però, che non conosco bene ... ma mi hai messo molta curiosità: approfondirò di certo. Grazie! ))) )


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... detto da uno con quell'aggeggio in mano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 auguri per domani _*al tuo lui*_(bleah)


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


Il cucciolo, il gattino, il bambino e' normale che fanno tenerezza ...

Osservare una coppia di vecchietti che si tengono per mano per me e' l'immagine della tenerezza e della fragilita'.


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... detto da uno con quell'aggeggio in mano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meglio anni 70 che un "anni 80" senza poterselo permettere ... non trovi?


----------



## Old geisha (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


quando ho preso in braccio mia figlia la prima volta pensai che fosse fregile e delicata e mi resi subito conto che non lo era ......ero e sono io la piu' fragile


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2008)

se devo dire, ultimamente riservo un goccio di tenerezza anche per me


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


 
dare un soffio d'amore senza pretendere niente in cambio...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Ottobre 2008)

*la vera tenerezza*

La vera tenerezza non si scambia
con nulla, ed è sommessa.
Invano tu mi avvolgi con premura
le spalle e il petto nella pelliccia.

Ed invano ripeti docilmente
parole sul primo amore.
Come conosco questi tuoi
fissi, insaziati sguardi!



Vasta e gialla la luce serale,
dolce il fresco d’aprile.
Sei in ritardo di dieci anni,
pure, ti ricevo con gioia;

vieni a sederti accanto a me,
guarda con occhi giocondi:
ecco il vecchio quaderno blu
con i miei versi di bimba.

Perdona la mia malinconica vita
e il poco amore del sole;
perdona, perdona se troppi
scambiai per te sul mio cammino!


_Anna Achmatova_


----------



## Old mannaja (29 Ottobre 2008)

*...*

Già cos'è la tenerezza?Io non saprei....!!


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> La vera tenerezza non si scambia
> con nulla, ed è sommessa.
> Invano tu mi avvolgi con premura
> le spalle e il petto nella pelliccia.
> ...


 grazie anna.

a questo punto...
c'entra relativamente diciamo che possiamo mettere tutto nel calderone dei sentimenti struggenti e che mi va di aggiungere a questo trhead momenti d'arte in genere

Van Gogh scrisse: *«* Mi sono rimesso al lavoro, anche se il pennello mi
 casca quasi di
 mano e, sapendo perfettamente ciò che volevo, 
ho ancora dipinto tre
 grandi tele. Sono immense distese di grano sotto 
cieli tormentati, e 
non ho avuto difficoltà per cercare di esprimere 
la mia tristezza, 
l'estrema solitudine *»*


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


un bacio in fronte... oppure un gioco di sguardi (soprattutto tra quei due vecchiettini che hanno festeggiato 60 anni di matrimonio qualche giorno fa...:sonar


----------



## MK (29 Ottobre 2008)

*Le carezze*

soprattutto le carezze fra i capelli...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie anna.
> 
> a questo punto...
> c'entra relativamente diciamo che possiamo mettere tutto nel calderone dei sentimenti struggenti e che mi va di aggiungere a questo trhead momenti d'arte in genere
> ...



si rimane sempre incantati a guardare le sue tele.
Ti ci fa cadere dentro.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Ottobre 2008)

*Tenerezza*



Minerva ha detto:


> come la descrivereste questa cosa delicata e fragile?


Come uno dei pochi sentimenti che si può rendere tangibile.


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come uno dei pochi sentimenti che si può rendere tangibile.


sai che non ti ho capito?
anche la passione  puoi rendere tangibile, anzi di più.
penso che la tenerezza muova una chimica più nascosta


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ti ho capito?
> anche la passione puoi rendere tangibile, anzi di più.
> penso che la tenerezza muova una chimica più nascosta


Hai ragione..forse la frase era troppo concisa...tangibile nel senso che basta poco per suscitarla, a volte anche solo un mezzo sorriso...massimo risultato col minimo sforzo


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ti ho capito?
> anche la passione puoi rendere tangibile, anzi di più.
> penso che la tenerezza muova una chimica più nascosta


la tenerezza è l'essenza del voler bene. l'amore non può essere tenerezza; solo il voler bene vero può essere tenerezza e, credo davvero, sia il voler bene con l'anima a qualcuno che abbiamo amato con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione..forse la frase era troppo concisa...tangibile nel senso che basta poco per suscitarla, a volte anche solo un mezzo sorriso...massimo risultato col minimo sforzo


la vera tenerezza, come dice Anna Achmatova, è quella cosa che ti ritrovi fra le pieghe della pelle, anche dopo dieci anni...
non ci sono parole migliori delle sue per descriverla...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la tenerezza è l'essenza del voler bene. l'amore non può essere tenerezza; solo il voler bene vero può essere tenerezza e, credo davvero, sia il voler bene con l'anima a qualcuno che abbiamo amato con tutto il cuore.


caz*o, bella questa ma mi son perso sulla seconda parte...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 nn si può essere teneri anche amando?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> caz*o, bella questa ma mi son perso sulla seconda parte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amando passionalmente si può provare ogni tipo di sensazione amorosa... ma la tenerezza è quella cosa che senti per una persona che ti è cara al di là di tutto e indipendentemente dal fatto che abbia un legame con te.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> amando passionalmente si può provare ogni tipo di sensazione amorosa... ma la tenerezza è quella cosa che senti per una persona che ti è cara al di là di tutto e indipendentemente dal fatto che abbia un legame con te.


ecco, ho inteso ed hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Ottobre 2008)

*l'amore?*

Strinsi le mani sotto il velo oscuro...
"Perché oggi sei pallida?"
Perché d'agra tristezza
l'ho abbeverato fino ad ubriacarlo.

Come dimenticare? Uscì vacillando,
sulla bocca una smorfia di dolore...
Corsi senza sfiorare la ringhiera,
corsi dietro di lui fino al portone.

Soffocando, gridai: "E' stato tutto 
uno scherzo. Muoio se te ne vai".

Lui sorrise calmo, crudele
e mi disse: "Non startene al vento".

Anna Achmatova.


----------

